# Rescinding contract - need help - urgent [2011]



## 1amc00l

hi,

Firstly, I would like to thank the site for the information I learned about TS.  I should have read this forum earlier before buying a TS.

i just bought a TS from Westgate Smokey Mountain Resort last June 16 while vacationing.  Fall prey to their sales pitch.  I still have 5 days left to rescind.

I have some questions though, hope someone could help me asap.

1.  Does the 10 days rescind period include weekends?
2.  I'm from Canada, would sending it via FedEx, UPS, or DHL certified mail acceptable? since our Canada Post Office Certified mail service is still on strike (can't use this option for now).
3.  Should the letter be notarized?
4.  Could someone help me get a copy of the rescind letter.

I am getting a lot of stress lately thinking about this and your urgent response is highly appreciated.

thanks,

Mark


----------



## glypnirsgirl

1. Does the 10 days rescind period include weekends? Yes

2. I'm from Canada, would sending it via FedEx, UPS, or DHL certified mail acceptable? since our Canada Post Office Certified mail service is still on strike (can't use this option for now).
Follow the instructions EXACTLY - do not use a different service than what is specified. If postal service is specified, be sure to send with some type of return receipt.

3. Should the letter be notarized? If the instructions say to notarize, otherwise, no.


4. Could someone help me get a copy of the rescind letter. I will see if I can find one here. And I will post back.


Do not wait to rescind. Do it now that you are looking into it. There is NEVER  a reason to pay retail for a timeshare that you can get for free. And from what I have read, Westgate is particularly difficult to deal with.

Off to find a sample rescission letter for you.

elaine


----------



## glypnirsgirl

This is a sample. It is from the sticky on the Starwood forum by DeniseM:

Gentlemen: 

Regarding contract "123" for purchase of a timeshare at "ABC" resort. We are exercising our legal right to cancel this contract. We expect a full refund of our deposit of "$123." Do not make any additional charges to my credit card. Please contact me ASAP at (your phone number.)

Sincerely,

John Husband
Jane Wife

This rescission letter should be sent EXACTLY by the means set forth in your contract. I rescinded a Starwood contract several years ago (saving me about $80K - I love TUG) and sent my rescission letter via telegraph. It is extremely difficult to find a telegraph service but it was worth the $80 it cost me to save $80K. 

Good luck! And come back to visit. Almost all of us love our timeshares and use them to get wonderful vacations. 

elaine


----------



## rickandcindy23

I hope you have that much time to rescind, but most are 5-7 days.  Are you sure the contract says 10 days?  You need to make sure Westgate signs for the rescission letter at the time of receipt, and you need a copy of it.  That's the MOST important thing to have in your possession.  

Good luck to you in rescinding.  Westgate is FREE on eBay, and they are the same as what you bought. 

You are wise to search and find us.  Good luck to you.


----------



## Talent312

> ..."Please contact me ASAP at (your phone number)."



Uhhh, No. You do not need or want them to call you.

_Two issues with asking them to do anything other than cancel+refund:_
1. They may claim that it added a condition of your rescission which made it invalid.
B. They will see it as an invite to try to change your mind and talk you to death.



> "This rescission letter should be sent EXACTLY by the means set forth in your contract."



_Exactamundo!_
Do NOT use telegraph, FedX, UPS, ESP, or any other method of delivery unless expressly authorized in the contract. Certified mail may also present an issue. Sometimes, office staff is not authorized to sign for that. If your service has "delivery confirmation," that does not require a signature, that should be sufficient. 

When I receive certified mail, I won't accept it, unless I know its good news (like a check or deed).


----------



## glypnirsgirl

off-topic:

I always accept certified mail. In Texas, and I think in most states, the sender is only required to prove that they sent you something, not that you received it. So, if you refuse certified mail, you are in the worst position: they have proof that they have sent it, but you do not know what was sent.

At the same time, I agree that a proof of receipt is what you need, not necessarily certified mail.

elaine


----------



## 1amc00l

Thank you all for your response. 

We got 10 days to rescind based on the contract below...This is what the contract says:

"You may cancel a contract to purchase a time-share interval withing(10) days from the date of the contract, where you have made an on-site inspection of the time-share project before signing the contract, and, if you have not made such an inspection, you may do so by hand delivering notice to the seller within the designated period. Or by mailing notice to the seller (or his agent for service of process) by prepaid United States mail postmarked anytime within the designated period.  Notices from purchaser to seller shall be sent to Westgate Resorts, LTD., 2801 old winter garden road, ocoee, florida 34761.  The rescission rights set forth herein may not be waived by either the purchaser or developer."

that means i have to drive to Buffalo early morning to mail the rescind letter using USPS.

I couldn't seem to understand what the contract's last sentence means.

Thanks.


----------



## rickandcindy23

> that means i have to drive to Buffalo early morning to mail the rescind letter using USPS.



It's a worthwhile, drive, if you have to do it, but do you really have to come back into the U.S. to mail the document?  Doesn't Canada have a return receipt service?


----------



## MommaBear

The last sentence means that the rules of recission apply to both purchaser and seller- neither can void a part of the rules. So, your decision to drive to Buffalo is the right one. Even if the Canadian postal service was not on strike, you would have to use USPS. Good luck! Glad you found TUG in time. I did not for my first timeshare, but the next several have been afterwards.


----------



## 1amc00l

I have a brother in Columbia SC, could I send him a scanned signed rescind letter instead and ask him to USPS (with proof of receipt option) on my behalf? It is not the original letter though but the contract says nothing about it to be an original letter.

Thanks.


----------



## Passepartout

Do you really want your brother to know that you bought a timeshare from a developer?  Do what you must, but I'd drive to Buffalo. Small price to save thou$and$.

Jim Ricks

P.S. After you get hour deposit back, c'mon back and learn how to have those great vacations the Wastegate folks promised you for pennies on the dollar.


----------



## Talent312

1amc00l said:


> I have a brother in Columbia SC, could I send him a scanned signed rescind letter instead and ask him to USPS (with proof of receipt option) on my behalf? It is not the original letter though but the contract says nothing about it to be an original letter.



_*I would not assume that to be acceptable.*_
_And if your brother has an accident on the way to the post office?_

The contract says: "...by prepaid *United States* mail postmarked anytime within the designated period..." IOW, a Canadian postmark won't cut it, and who knows when it'll be delivered.

I would drive to Buffalo to be sure to get a U.S. postmark on it.


----------



## Rent_Share

With the amount of money at risk I would not assume that a copy would be accceptable.

You might consider an overnight pacakage of the original letter to your brother to then mail it by certified mail saving the trip to a US Post office Box.

You can only control when it is tended to the post office, delivery and acceptance is out of your control, so the recision contract can only require a mailing standard 

YMMV


----------



## ChrisH

*Did you pay by credit card???*

If you did:
call the credit card company on MONDAY AM - tomorrow

*Cancel the card* itself and ask for issuance of a new one.  I don't believe they can just cancel the one charge, but you can ask.

Good Luck.


----------



## ronparise

1amc00l said:


> Thank you all for your response.
> 
> We got 10 days to rescind based on the contract below...This is what the contract says:
> 
> "You may cancel a contract to purchase a time-share interval withing(10) days from the date of the contract, where you have made an on-site inspection of the time-share project before signing the contract, and, if you have not made such an inspection, you may do so by hand delivering notice to the seller within the designated period. Or by mailing notice to the seller (or his agent for service of process) by prepaid United States mail postmarked anytime within the designated period.  Notices from purchaser to seller shall be sent to Westgate Resorts, LTD., 2801 old winter garden road, ocoee, florida 34761.  The rescission rights set forth herein may not be waived by either the purchaser or developer."
> 
> that means i have to drive to Buffalo early morning to mail the rescind letter using USPS.
> 
> I couldn't seem to understand what the contract's last sentence means.
> 
> Thanks.




There is nothing here that specifies certified mail and nothing that specifies a certain form or wording to rescind. And even if you mail it in Canada. it will be the USPS that gets it to the US address. so I wouldnt worry about a drive to Buffalo.  I would want some proof of delivery however. I dont think an original signature is needed. a fax or email re sent from the us ought to work. Just make sure the contract number, date of sale and location of sale is clearly spelled out...I would include a copy of the contract in the package to be sure they know exactly which contract they are dealing with/

Although the advice here is good  advice ie follow the rescission paragraph in your contract exactly. and I guess the drive to Buffalo will be necessary if you are going to do that..... you could save a little gas money and time, Overnight it to me or someone in the US you know and trust and they can mail it from here.  

I would however track down the folks that work at Westgate Resorts, LTD., 2801 old winter garden road, ocoee, florida 34761. and let them know its coming, and call every few hours to confirm that they received it. I would also ask for the email address and fax number of that office and send a duplicate by email and fax

My advice is of course, rescind, Do it right, but dont worry. My experience was with Wyndham, not Westgate, They had already started working on the rescission on the strength of our email, before they received the certified mail.  It is their job to process rescissions, and they do it well.  At Wyndham they were a pleasure to deal with (contrary to the sales staff) and we got our money back quickly....Then I bought  the same thing for a dollar on ebay


----------



## Talent312

Cancelling a CC is overkill and can adversely affect your credit rating if the effect is to raise your debt-to-credit ratio or lower the average age of your accounts.

You need to deal with your CC account only if they fail to credit your account before your next statement. If its a Canadian credit card, you'd use your rights to dispute a CC charge under Canadian law.  Here in the U.S., you must do so in writing within 60 days after it appears on a statement. These rights are typically spelled out in the fine-print on the back-side of the statement.

----------------------
_Just make sure that your letter includes:_
-- Your full names; 
-- The date of your visit or contract;
-- The contract identifying number#; 
-- A brief description of unit purchased; 
-- An unambiguous 'notice' of rescission; 
-- A request for refund or credit to the CC used; and
-- Your signature and that of any other named buyer.

If they call, do not answer or just say, "I want out, period."

Until they insert a clause that says, "Use of the phrase, _'I want out,'_ shall mean _'I want to buy your crappy TS'_," you'll be okay.


----------



## 1amc00l

I'll probably do a lot of what you guys are suggesting.  I'll drive down to Buffalo early morning and mail the rescind letter, fax them a copy, and send them an email as well.  Wouldn't hurt to try other options.  

Has anyone dealt with Westgate regarding rescinding process? What means were done apart from the mailed letter and how fast have they acted on the request.

Any thoughts?


----------



## vacationhopeful

1amc00l said:


> I'll probably do a lot of what you guys are suggesting.  I'll drive down to Buffalo early morning and mail the rescind letter, fax them a copy, and send them an email as well.  Wouldn't hurt to try other options.
> 
> Has anyone dealt with Westgate regarding rescinding process? What means were done apart from the mailed letter and how fast have they acted on the request.
> 
> Any thoughts?



Take 2 copies with you and two envelopes. One copy is sent USPS (U.S. Postal Service) Certified Mail with the "Certified Mail and its number written on the left margin side under the signature and under that write "Regular Mail". The Certified Number info will allow you to track its progress. The other copy with the "Certified Mail xxxx xxxx xxxx xxxx xxxx" id along with in the same spot and "Regular Mail" written under that and checked.

USPS Certified Mail is sent by the sender in two letters with the exact same info. Receivor then can't say that they didn't get it.

It is the date sent THIS WAY which is what the called date of service. Keep the Green Receipt which will be stamped by post office - that is your proof. Keep the cash receipt also - as that will have the certified number on it also.

That is about it. Good luck.


----------



## 1amc00l

Good point...I totally agree having 2 sets and mailing them both.  

I signed the TS contract on June 16, 2011 and based on my contract I have 10 days to rescind (6 days left), If I mail the letter tom (June 20th) hoping it reaches them on time, where will the 10days be based? on their receipt? or as soon as I mailed it with certified mail and proof of receipt?

Thanks.


----------



## vacationhopeful

Date of certified mailing.

*But do NOT WAIT even 1 (one) day or delay by one day!* Many persons end up owning something because* LIFE *gets in the way (the unplanned life stuff - car accidents, work, 9/11, strikes, illness, etc).

So go to the states TOMORROW!


----------



## Talent312

The post office will give you a receipt that has a date stamp on it... 
That is the postmark date and your proof of mailing within the ten-day period.

USPS also offers a "delivery confirmation" service which is a step below certified.
You can use it for regular mail, as it shows that an envelope was dropped at an
address, but no one is asked to sign for it. The clerk can explain it to you.


----------



## 1amc00l

I am making progress....I have completed making my rescind letter. I am attaching a copy of the contract as well.  

Is there anything else I need to include in the mail?

I know I need to return the package they gave me as well or they'll charge me for it...should I then send it to them together with the letter?

Also, from how I understand, the contract in my earlier post does not say any refund? Would that mean I'm not getting anything back?

Thanks.


----------



## vacationhopeful

1amc00l said:


> Also, from how I understand, the contract in my earlier post does not say any refund? Would that mean I'm not getting anything back?
> 
> Thanks.



Cancelling the contract within the rescind period returns both parties to the same condition as if the was NO CONTRACT ever written. Demand ALL monies to be returned to you (via credit card was the original deposit made?). 

Send their material back via any cheap method that you can track to assure and prove its delivery.  Your actual rescind letter needs to be as simple and clear as possible. Period.


----------



## timeos2

1amc00l said:


> I am making progress....I have completed making my rescind letter. I am attaching a copy of the contract as well.
> 
> Is there anything else I need to include in the mail?
> 
> I know I need to return the package they gave me as well or they'll charge me for it...should I then send it to them together with the letter?
> 
> Also, from how I understand, the contract in my earlier post does not say any refund? Would that mean I'm not getting anything back?
> 
> Thanks.



Don't mess with or worry about the big box of docs - they will not charge you and most likely never ask for the return. If they do then as suggested use the cheapest way possible. 

Just be SURE to rescind tomorrow.  Wastegate is the worst group in timeshare to deal with in sales and management.  Other than that - they're fine .  When you are ready to get a resale you may want to reconsider if Wastegate is even the right place to own at all. 

Glad you saw the light in time. Good luck.


----------



## 1amc00l

I just mailed 3 letters (certified mail with delivery confirmation) to the address mentioned in the cancellation clause.  

1st letter - express (next day) mailed to the attention of their sales office in Florida.  Reason being, that i may call them tom to verify if they got and accept my rescind letter and if there are concerns.

2nd letter - certified mail with delivery confirmation to their Westgate office in Florida.

3rd letter - to the lawyer who I dealt with during my closing at Westgate Tennessee.

Here is what I wrote in the envelope.  I used the address mentioned in the clause and added my contract no.

WESTGATE RESORTS, LTD.
2801 OLD WINTER GARDEN ROAD
OCOEE, FLORIDA 34761
Contract No. #########

Has anyone dealt with Westgate? Do they give you a hard time in not accepting your cancellation letter due to technicalities (or simple mistakes).

Having done all the mailing, I hope they don't come back and say I did not do it correctly.  I still got 4 days left and so if I did not do it right, please correct me and I'll drive back to Buffalo to mail it again:

Here is the content of my letter:


June 20, 2011

Westgate Resorts, LTD. 
2801 Old Winter Garden Rd. 
Ocoee, FL 34761 

RE: CANCELLATION OF CONTRACT ####################
To Whom It May Concern: 

We ___________ and _____________ are exercising our legal right to rescind or cancel our contract signed on June 16, 2011 to purchase the Time Share accommodations known as WESTGATE SMOKY MOUNTAIN RESORT at 915 Westgate Resorts Road at Gatlinburg Tennessee. 

Contract ###############
Bldg/Unit; ###############
All Season – ################
Week: #, #
Address of Time Share Plan: 915 Westgate Resorts Road, Gatlinburg, Tennessee 37738

We expect a full refund of our deposit of "USD $#####" in the credit card sale of down payment.  Do not make any charges to my credit card.

CC of letter will be sent certified mail to the following:

Westgate Smoky Mountain Resort - Financial Services
915 Westgate Resorts Road, Gatlinburg, 
Tennessee 37738

Kathryn R. Baggett
915 Westgate Resorts Road, Gatlinburg, 
Tennessee 37738

We ARE in compliance with the 10-day grace period, and having sent this via certified mail, we are no longer owners of this property and the deed/contract is officially null and void. 

Please note we maintain our rights under Tennessee Code Annotated 52-13-312, that we may file a complaint with the Tennessee Real Estate Commission located at 500 James Robertson Pkwy, Nashville, TN 37243-1151 if our specific instructions above are not completed in a timely manner.

Sincerely,

Thanks once again.


----------



## timeos2

You should be golden as long as one of those was to the exact address as stated in your documentation. 

You may feel relieved now but you'll feel even better a month or year from now when you think of the money you could have been out had you made the poor decision to keep a retail timeshare - especially a Wastegate retail purchase (not that any retail purchase makes financial sense but it applies double or triple to Wastegate & Wyndham among others as money down the drain for no vlaue in return).  

Congratulations - now learn all you can about the great values out there in simply renting (for ultimate value on the $$) and/or resale purchase (THE way to become an owner).


----------



## 1amc00l

I am just being paranoid here...wouldn't hurt to ask again.

Yes I sent it to the right address but added TO: sales office and at the end of the address the contract no in the envelope.

Not sure if this could pose an issue...

I also called timeshareanswers who is providing services to get rid of timeshare...I have no intention of getting their services though.  My only purpose is to ask them questions.  I was told sometimes the seller rejects the cancellation letter due to minor technicalities.  Not sure how true that is for Westgate.

Any advise.


----------



## vacationhopeful

I would have also sent the letter REGULAR mail. The legal arguement is, IF the seller decides to NOT sign for the certified mail, he could NOT refuse the regular mail item (in other words, HE GOT SERVED).

And I would only have sent stuff to the address in the contract for rescinding the contract. Sales Department will only try to confuse the issue to KEEP their commissions. The Legal/Lawyer is not a lawyer you paid for; it is his client's duty to contact him, if they feel they (Westgate) needs his services.

I send out a 150+ legal notices via Certified Mail & Regular Mail per year. I send them to the required ONLY people - saves money & keeps life a little less open for different legal issues & problems.


----------



## 1amc00l

I asked this question previously whether the rescission letter needs to be notarized.  And the answer is No.  It was not stated in the rescission clause though which I posted in my previous post.

I am Canadian and am just worried that what if they (Westgate) get the rescission letter (certified mail with return receipt) and claim nothing was there or that my statement is inaccurate?  I sent an original letter signed with the information to rescind the contract signed, asking for a full refund as well.

With that I have no proof of the content except that I mailed the letter using certified mail, postmarked, with return receipt.

Any advise.  Thanks.


----------



## DeniseM

You followed the proper procedure and now you just have to wait for them to do their part.  As long as you retain your receipts and copies of everything, you will be fine.



> I also called timeshareanswers who is providing services to get rid of timeshare...I have no intention of getting their services though. My only purpose is to ask them questions. I was told sometimes the seller rejects the cancellation letter due to minor technicalities. Not sure how true that is for Westgate.



You cannot rely on them for accurate info. - they are scammers who are just trying to get your hard earned money.  These "recovery" companies are just the latest scam in the timeshare industry.

TUG is your best source of impartial and accurate info.


----------



## 1amc00l

Hi TUGS.

Yesterday I called Westgate Customer Service and was informed that they received the cancellation letter.  I recorded the conversation just in case and have informed the Customer Service Rep that I am recording the call.

Today the closing officer called to say that yes they received everything and will process the cancellation.  Nothing more to worry.

I'm getting paranoid here, hoping they are telling the truth...too early to rejoice however until I get my refund.

To all of you who helped...my biggest thanks.

Regards.


----------



## Fitts

*Credit Card*

I was advised in a matter in which I discvered that I had given CC info to a scammer to call my credit card company and ask to be issued a new card with a new number, keeping my same account which I had had since 1989. 

I did the above rather than cancelling that credit card. This avoided any effect on my credit score. 

Congratulations on getting your rescission in time!


----------



## 1amc00l

Good Morning.

I checked the Certified mail delivery with return receipt status online at USPS and got the following information:

======

Label/Receipt Number: 7010 0780 0000 0497 9307
Expected Delivery Date: June 23, 2011 
Class: First-Class Mail®
Service(s): *Certified Mail™, Return Receipt*
Status: *Delivered*

Your item was delivered at 11:22 am on June 23, 2011 in OCOEE, FL 34761. 

Detailed Results:

- Delivered, June 23, 2011, 11:22 am, OCOEE, FL 34761
- Arrival at Unit, June 23, 2011, 9:11 am, OCOEE, FL 34761
- Processed through Sort Facility, June 23, 2011, 12:17 am, ORLANDO, FL 32862
- Acceptance, June 20, 2011, 9:38 am, NIAGARA FALLS, NY 14301

=======

This is all I need as my proof of delivery right?  It was delivered alright, but do I need to get the name of who received it?

Please advise.

Thanks.


----------



## timeos2

1amc00l said:


> This is all I need as my proof of delivery right?  It was delivered alright, but do I need to get the name of who received it?
> 
> Please advise.
> 
> Thanks.



Nope, you are now over thinking this. All you need is the proof that they received it - it's now up to them to refund your money paid and cancel the contract. 

Don't lose that proof of delivery but otherwise you should be safely out of a bad decision.  Congratulations.


----------



## Talent312

1amc00l said:


> I recorded the conversation just in case and have informed the Customer Service Rep that I am recording the call.



It never hurts to be cautious when dealing with TS cretins; however, IMHO, that's a bit overboard.

Verbal confirmation is unnecessary and recording what "someone" said of questionable value. They didn't ask, but I would have said, "We do not participate in recorded calls." <click.> That they did is to their credit.

Good thing that you told them, though. In some states, such as Florida, recording someone without their knowledge and consent is considered a crime.


----------



## jdanler

*Rescinding*

I actually had to send a telegram to cancel my timeshare. Cost my $78.
I had 5 days to cancel and I decided I wanted to cancel on day 5. It was a federal holiday and my contract stated I had to cancel in person or telegraph, certified mail or regular mail. I was 2000 miles away and as you can see I only had one option.


----------



## Passepartout

jdanler said:


> I actually had to send a telegram to cancel my timeshare. Cost my $78.
> I had 5 days to cancel and I decided I wanted to cancel on day 5. It was a federal holiday and my contract stated I had to cancel in person or telegraph, certified mail or regular mail. I was 2000 miles away and as you can see I only had one option.



There you go. You read and followed the instructions perfectly and though you had to spend $78- maybe you didn't really NEED to because your contract probably counted business days- but no matter. We're glad you got it done.

Welcome to TUG!

Jim Ricks


----------



## RX8

*telegram?*

Telegram, seriously?  What is this, the 19th century?  Just shows that they want the rescind process to be as painful and difficult as possible

Never mind....... it appears the OP chose to send via telegram.


----------



## DeniseM

RX8 said:


> Telegram, seriously?  What is this, the 19th century?  Just shows that they want the rescind process to be as painful and difficult as possible
> 
> Never mind....... it appears the OP chose to send via telegram.



I don't think they had a choice - it was the 5th day and the post office was closed.


----------



## jackiepurdy

ronparise said:


> There is nothing here that specifies certified mail and nothing that specifies a certain form or wording to rescind. And even if you mail it in Canada. it will be the USPS that gets it to the US address. so I wouldnt worry about a drive to Buffalo.  I would want some proof of delivery however. I dont think an original signature is needed. a fax or email re sent from the us ought to work. Just make sure the contract number, date of sale and location of sale is clearly spelled out...I would include a copy of the contract in the package to be sure they know exactly which contract they are dealing with/
> 
> Although the advice here is good  advice ie follow the rescission paragraph in your contract exactly. and I guess the drive to Buffalo will be necessary if you are going to do that..... you could save a little gas money and time, Overnight it to me or someone in the US you know and trust and they can mail it from here.
> 
> I would however track down the folks that work at Westgate Resorts, LTD., 2801 old winter garden road, ocoee, florida 34761. and let them know its coming, and call every few hours to confirm that they received it. I would also ask for the email address and fax number of that office and send a duplicate by email and fax
> 
> My advice is of course, rescind, Do it right, but dont worry. My experience was with Wyndham, not Westgate, They had already started working on the rescission on the strength of our email, before they received the certified mail.  It is their job to process rescissions, and they do it well.  At Wyndham they were a pleasure to deal with (contrary to the sales staff) and we got our money back quickly....Then I bought  the same thing for a dollar on ebay



where did you find this paperwork?? is it on the disk? thanks!!! we have 6 days left!


----------



## ronparise

jackiepurdy said:


> where did you find this paperwork?? is it on the disk? thanks!!! we have 6 days left!



I dont know what paperwork you are talking about...You just write a letter. something like this

Sir

As provided by (the state) law and as stated in the purchase and sale agreement dated (date);  copy attached.   I hereby rescind the purchase anticipated  by that agreement


Please return all monies to my (our) address.....(address)

signed
(sucker number 1) 
(sucker number 2)

For the address and your resorts rescission instructions, look in the document called purchase and sale agreement or contract of sale. In Florida the paragraph is in bold, directly above the signature block 

Follow those instructions as to form and format and delivery


----------



## RMitchell

*LOL*

If only the actual contract would say sucker number 1 and sucker number 2. I really like your wording.


----------



## jackiepurdy

ronparise said:


> I dont know what paperwork you are talking about...You just write a letter. something like this
> 
> Sir
> 
> As provided by (the state) law and as stated in the purchase and sale agreement dated (date);  copy attached.   I hereby rescind the purchase anticipated  by that agreement
> 
> 
> Please return all monies to my (our) address.....(address)
> 
> signed
> (sucker number 1)
> (sucker number 2)
> 
> For the address and your resorts rescission instructions, look in the document called purchase and sale agreement or contract of sale. In Florida the paragraph is in bold, directly above the signature block
> 
> Follow those instructions as to form and format and delivery



LOL thank you, I like your humour however we don't have those documents & are travelling pass the 10 day limit, so guess we will find a disk drive & see if its on the disk provided (travelling with a macbook air, no dvd drive)


----------



## theo

*Don't overcomplicate this --- just RESCIND!*



jackiepurdy said:


> <snip> ... however we don't have those documents & are travelling past the 10 day limit, so guess we will find a disk drive & see if its on the disk provided (travelling with a macbook air, no dvd drive)



You *don't* actually need to find any "documents" in order to effectively and lawfully rescind your contract; there is generally no prescribed "form" provided with which to do so anyhow. 

You need only prepare and sign and mail (be sure to get postmark date proof from USPS) a very brief, very simple and very straightforward letter, very bluntly stating that you are hereby exercising your right under applicable state law to rescind the timeshare purchase contract executed on (insert date) at (insert resort name and location). Done deal. Period, amen. 

The sales weasels have obviously (and very deliberately) created an unnecessarily complicated  mechanism here, to try to ensure that the calendar days keep changing while you try to unravel the rescission puzzle, which is not really a puzzle at all. *It's the law!* 

Cut right through all of their contrived bull$&@t; just write, sign and mail your own rescission letter, signed by all parties who signed the original contract and call it a day --- and *stay off the phone on the matter*. 
Do it NOW! The clock is ticking and, by your own admission, you are rapidly running out of time...


----------



## Rent_Share

It's wastegate they hide the address by providing all o f the documents on a CD


----------



## theo

*God helps those who help themselves...*



Rent_Share said:


> It's wastegate they hide the address by providing all of the documents on a CD



Yes, I am aware of that fact, but the Wastegate corporate address to which to mail a recission letter is provided in multiple threads right here on this site; info very easily retrieved with a quick search.

Alternatively, OP can surely find *someone* with a non-MAC PC or laptop (...a local public library? resort office? a fellow vacationer?) to just view the CD material to find the rescission instructions.

To save wasting thousands of dollars, *I'd* certainly find a way to view that CD content --- *TODAY!*


----------



## jackiepurdy

theo said:


> Yes, I am aware of that fact, but the Wastegate corporate address to which to mail a recission letter is provided in multiple threads right here on this site; info very easily retrieved with a quick search.
> 
> Alternatively, OP can surely find *someone* with a non-MAC PC or laptop (...a local public library? resort office? a fellow vacationer?) to just view the CD material to find the rescission instructions.
> 
> To save wasting thousands of dollars, *I'd* certainly find a way to view that CD content --- *TODAY!*



downfall bought a portable dvd player..cd they give only works on windows, went to staples & other computers but the cd must install something to view & public computers lock that..looking at buying a windows computer cause I agree ...worth it to save thousands


----------



## Rent_Share

jackiepurdy said:


> downfall bought a portable dvd player..cd they give only works on windows, went to staples & other computers but the cd must install something to view & public computers lock that..looking at buying a windows computer cause I agree ...worth it to save thousands


 
If you must access the CD for you own satisfaction

Stop go to FEDEX KINKOS, UPS Mailing Center, Public Library

Computer Store with a Return Policy

Answer no to the Install and "Explore" the CD
​Here's a thread with the Westgate address as of 1/2013

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=73564&page=4

Address in in Post 77


----------



## Roliat

*Just Bought a Timeshare*

Hi,
I wonder if anyone can help. I just purchased a Westgate timeshare and want to cancel..it was only purchased 4 days ago. I spoke to the closing officer and he said I would lose my deposit if I cancel...as it was mentioned in some statement during the closing point when all the documents were signed and because I was purchasing someone elses timeshare who has just upgraded theirs so I got a better price. Is this True or does the Florida States 10 days to rescind still apply regardless.

Any help would be appreciated.

Rgds


----------



## Passepartout

If you bought from Westgate (or any developer), your right to rescind cannot be signed away. They cannot withhold your down payment. Rescind immediately! The address is in the packet you have- or hidden on a CD of it. The address is also here in TUG, but you can search for it as easily as me. The letter doesn't have to be fancy, just, I/We wish to cancel contract #______, dated March ___ 2013, signed ____________ and _______________

Don't answer any calls from the weasels as anything they say will be designed to delay you beyond the 10 day rescission period. They will try to charge you for any gifts or the packet you received, agree and tell them it's in separate mail. 

Follow the directions exactly. Others have sent rescission letters to multiple locations by certified mail with return receipt. However you do it, retain proof, and notify your credit card that you are challenging this purchase and don't allow any more charges by them. Cancel the card # and re-issue if necessary.

These people are NOT honorable and will try any dirty trick in the book to hook you. 

Be careful, but make haste. Dump them. TODAY.


----------



## LannyPC

Roliat said:


> Hi,
> I spoke to the closing officer and he said I would lose my deposit if I cancel...as it was mentioned in some statement during the closing point when all the documents were signed and because I was purchasing someone elses timeshare who has just upgraded theirs so I got a better price. Is this True or...



Remember, when a TS salesperson's lips are moving, he's probably lying.  After all, isn't that why you bought in the first place?

Now that you have buyer's remorse and wish to rescind, it's probably because you realized that all the misinformation that the TS salesperson fed you was malarkey.  So why wouldn't the statement "[You] would lose [your] deposit if [you] cancel" be any truer?


----------



## Rent_Share

To be clear - this poster was in florida and bought from westgate the developer and as the developer westgate cannot modify the recission dates, regardless of where they implied the unit came from.



Westgate sold their planet hollywood (elara) project to hilton and is still selling foreclosures from when they were still the developer.  *receision rights do not apply for las vegas resales*


----------



## Roliat

Thank you guys thats very very helpful and I will be rescinding today. Funnily at first he could not give me a refund as the money was with escrow and then on a smaller unit I could get a refund for the difference. I did check the paperwork and he told me that it would arrive in the post after the court papers arrive..which would be after 10 days. Also the lower priced unit he said he would have to speak to someone but came back within 10 mins..and called me back and then sent me an email of the cost prices and if I wanted it. 
I checked all the paperwork and it has no address on it..so will check the forum for it and get the letter sent Registered and signed for post from the UK. I'll get a receipt and it will be guaranteed delivered and signed for.


----------



## Passepartout

Here's your rescind address:


Westgate Resorts, Corporate Headquarters
2801 Old Winter Garden Rd.
Ocoee, FL 34761


Good luck.

We hope we've helped. Those people have no honor.


----------



## TUGBrian

Wrote this today with some help from Denise and a few other contributors here, any suggestions/additions/edits etc are always welcome!

http://tug2.net/timeshare_advice/cancel_timeshare_purchase.html


----------



## DeniseM

Great job Brian - I couldn't have said it better myself!  

I'd take this out:  "See the list below for the states in which Starwood has active sales. "


----------



## TUGBrian

whoops...guess i missed that in my proofread!

done!

=D


----------



## timeos2

Roliat said:


> Hi,
> I wonder if anyone can help. I just purchased a Westgate timeshare and want to cancel..it was only purchased 4 days ago. I spoke to the closing officer and he said I would lose my deposit if I cancel...as it was mentioned in some statement during the closing point when all the documents were signed and because I was purchasing someone elses timeshare who has just upgraded theirs so I got a better price. Is this True or does the Florida States 10 days to rescind still apply regardless.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> Rgds



If they told you that it merely continues everything else they say/do - TOTAL LIES!  You have the legal right, not something they give or can change, to rescind your purchase AND GET YOUR FULL DEPOSIT BACK. 

Don't listen to these crooks - you do not need to call or otherwise talk to them. Just follow the directions from your slaes documents, which must by law include the way to rescind. It may be hidden on a cd (one of the many questionable Wastegate tricks used to bully buyers) but find it & rescind NOW. DO NOT WAIT - you only have 5-10 days depending on the State you bought in. DO IT NOW OR YOU WILL REGRET IT. 

If you can't find the address then look around here for past posts that have the information you need. It is a simple letter - We (your name(S)) use or rights to cancel the timeshare purchase made on XX/XX/13 Number XXXX. Please refund all payments to date and cancel any scheduled future payments. 

Have all named owners sign, send it receipt requested using the USPS & you are free. Do it today.  

(I am assuming much of this already appears as I did not look at the responses before jumping in. I really want to reinforce that you have the legal right to rescind and should do so immediately as I'm sure the others will have also said). Good luck & be glad you found us in time.


----------



## Passepartout

Are you going to make this a sticky? Which forum? How about a section with rescission addresses for a few of the bigger players? especially Westgate and Grupo Mayan.

Jim


----------



## DeniseM

Passepartout said:


> Are you going to make this a sticky? Which forum? How about a section with rescission addresses for a few of the bigger players? especially Westgate and Grupo Mayan.
> 
> Jim



It's on the Advice Page.  [I'm going to make it] a sticky on the Buying, Selling, Renting, Page, and I like to see it on the Newbies page too.  Newbies often don't even know there is an Advice Page.


----------



## Passepartout

DeniseM said:


> It's on the Advice Page.  I'd like to see it made a sticky on the Newbies page and Buying, Selling, Renting.  Newbies often don't even know there is an Advice Page.



Agreed. Heck, I'm not sure I can find the advice page without a half dozen clicks fishing for it.


----------



## pacodemountainside

TUGBrian said:


> Wrote this today with some help from Denise and a few other contributors here, any suggestions/additions/edits etc are always welcome!
> 
> http://tug2.net/timeshare_advice/cancel_timeshare_purchase.html



Great article!

I would beef up section on where to send. Maybe point out some Developers put on a CD.  What to do if Developer "forgot" to include where to send?(Don't have an answer)

I know there have been posts here on Wyndham, Westgate and Mexico. Maybe add  as an addendum.

The more stickies the better!


----------



## csxjohn

Passepartout said:


> Are you going to make this a sticky? Which forum? How about a section with rescission addresses for a few of the bigger players? especially Westgate and Grupo Mayan.
> 
> Jim



I don't think this is a good idea as the addresses may change over time.  

I'd hate to see someone send a rescission to a bad address and be stuck with the purchase because he saw the address here on TUG.


----------



## Passepartout

csxjohn said:


> I don't think this is a good idea as the addresses may change over time.
> 
> I'd hate to see someone send a rescission to a bad address and be stuck with the purchase because he saw the address here on TUG.



John, I disagree. Those addresses could be updated when/if they change. Most business addresses don't change all that often anyway. And the last time I checked, USPS is smart enough to forward certified business mail, since they need a signature. That's what TUG recommends. Certified. I don't see omission as beneficial. That would be like saying to not to post the rescission info at all, in case it become dated over time. Err on the side of too much info, not leaving it out.

Jim


----------



## TUGBrian

definately dont want to make something that has addresses on it...be our luck the resorts would find out then change to another PO box just to screw some owners out of cancelling...

fact is...the correct address SHOULD be in the sales agreement.


----------



## Passepartout

TUGBrian said:


> definately dont want to make something that has addresses on it...be our luck the resorts would find out then change to another PO box just to screw some owners out of cancelling...
> 
> fact is...the correct address SHOULD be in the sales agreement.



Thus sayeth the owner. His $.02 trumps mine.


----------



## amycurl

I would add a brief paragraph that speaks to the issue of not having the right to rescind if you bought a resale from a developer (or developer-type presentation) in Vegas, as was mentioned earlier in this thread. We've seen a couple of cases of that on the board in the past 6-12 months....


----------



## TUGBrian

its quite alright...i dont mind anyone sharing their opinion about how to help others!


----------



## Roliat

Thank You Timeos2 and everyone else. The letter is being typed and will get my wife to sign it with me as we were both on the document. Interestingly I've gone through all the documentation..and their is nothing about rescinding...although they said the paperwork would come through later....I guess another trick to stall you and not recieving the papwerok after the period expires..in our case 10 days as it's florida means we would have no chance of a refund...if it wern't for forums like this, we would be stuck. So thank you again TUG...I will hound them till I get my deposit back. Just a note also spoke to Mastercard...and in the UK we have to wait 30 days before we can complain..but they said they would fight our case if we've not received our refund by then.

Just a quick question what timeframe should my refund be debited...is it stated in state law that it must be within 20 days or such?


----------



## theo

*My $0.02 worth...*

Re: >> Interestingly I've gone through all the documentation..and their is nothing about rescinding...<<

Check again. It is a clear state law *requirement* that contract rescission instructions be provided right along with the contract. Very few entitities would dare to so flagrantly violate the law as to not even provide those instructions at all, but many employ assorted tricks (e.g. put the cancellation instructions on a CD, tuck the folded cancellation instructions tightly into a folder crevasse, use microfont type at the end of the contract, etc.).

Re: >> Just a quick question what timeframe should my refund be debited...is it stated in state law that it must be within 20 days or such?<<

Generally speaking, the maximum allowed time period anywhere for deposit refund is 45 days. More often than not, you'll see it considerably sooner than that.


----------



## Roliat

Thank you Theo. I went through the entire pack yesterday twice and twice this morning. I managed to find an address but definitely nothing about rescinding...and when I pushed the closing officer about it on the phone he said they were sending all signed paperwork in the post.
I will recheck again about the rescinding details tonight once I get home and if nothing then I guess I also have that as another avenue to track if I ever need to, that it was never provided.
Thanks again.


----------



## Passepartout

Just use the address in post #54. Your rescission will go through just fine. Put 'New Accounts' on the lower left of the envelope.


----------



## timeos2

theo said:


> Re: >> Interestingly I've gone through all the documentation..and their is nothing about rescinding...<<
> 
> Check again. It is a clear state law *requirement* that contract rescission instructions be provided right along with the contract. Very few entitities would dare to so flagrantly violate the law as to not even provide those instructions at all, but many employ assorted tricks (e.g. put the cancellation instructions on a CD, tuck the folded cancellation instructions tightly into a folder crevasse, use microfont type at the end of the contract, etc.).
> 
> Re: >> Just a quick question what timeframe should my refund be debited...is it stated in state law that it must be within 20 days or such?<<
> 
> Generally speaking, the maximum allowed time period anywhere for deposit refund is 45 days. More often than not, you'll see it considerably sooner than that.



Wastegate apparently feels, legally correct or not, that THEY do not have to provide the required rescind information on paper but hidden (IMO) on a cd they do supply. Of course if you don't have easy access to a cd drive (and being on vacation there is a good chance of that) added to the need to search through the massive text to find that small section means many will miss out on that important, limited time information.  Seems like a plan used on purpose to reduce the likelihood that a buyer will find and rescind using their rights. Leave it to Wastegate.


----------



## Roliat

I will have to check through the paperwork and brochures they supplied for rescind information as we definitely dont have a CD. We purchased on the 16th, and got back to the UK on the 19th...so I will send the recind letter by registered trackable post. So I will know when they receive it but I guess more importantly I have proof of sending the letter if they contest it.


----------



## cham5547

It it true I bought my timeshare the 17 and there was no cd or actual contract provided. All I got was a piece of paper with legal description of my property. Thank god I got that because I was able to use it on my rescinding letter.  Your not alone. I sent my first verified letter Monday, Tuesday and Wednesday.  To make sure they received it.  I did call them before I found out about tugs and they told me nothing except I can't rescind and the closing agent have no idea what corporate address am talking about.  LIES!!!  Glad we found tugs in time.


----------



## TUGBrian

cham5547 said:


> It it true I bought my timeshare the 17 and there was no cd or actual contract provided. All I got was a piece of paper with legal description of my property. Thank god I got that because I was able to use it on my rescinding letter.  Your not alone. I sent my first verified letter Monday, Tuesday and Wednesday.  To make sure they received it.  I did call them before I found out about tugs and they told me nothing except I can't rescind and the closing agent have no idea what corporate address am talking about.  LIES!!!  Glad we found tugs in time.



surely you signed a very large sales contract on location to complete the sale?


----------



## cham5547

TUGBrian said:


> surely you signed a very large sales contract on location to complete the sale?



Yes it was like 10-15 pages.   she was very good at lying saying everything is in cd and in the contract and she put a bunch of stuff in our briefcase. We thought everything was there until we got home and look for it after reading everyone reviews.   All we got was on sheet paper with legal discriptiom and a bunch of brochure to pass along.  Is there a problem with no contract. ??? I called her ASAP after i cant find contract and cd. she said it'll come in the mail in a couple day.  Which would pass my rescinding period.   Thanks to tugs Ill probably won't even know about that period.


----------



## TUGBrian

certainly glad you found us...and yes you should have gotten a copy of the contract.


----------



## cham5547

TUGBrian said:


> certainly glad you found us...and yes you should have gotten a copy of the contract.



Yes I can't thank everyone enough.  But lesson learn in life and if wasnt to late. Those people will use anything to get you to buy.  They even used my kids as excuse.  " Do I want to make them happy and give them a good future ".  That the line that got me to buy.  Smh. Hopefully there rainbows next week for me and my contract is cancel. Do you know if they will email or mail me something statin my contract is cancel??? Am not worried about deposit cause I cancel check and cc right after I mailed certified mail.


----------



## cham5547

Roliat said:


> Thank you Theo. I went through the entire pack yesterday twice and twice this morning. I managed to find an address but definitely nothing about rescinding...and when I pushed the closing officer about it on the phone he said they were sending all signed paperwork in the post.
> I will recheck again about the rescinding details tonight once I get home and if nothing then I guess I also have that as another avenue to track if I ever need to, that it was never provided.
> Thanks again.



Hi I was in the same situation as you were the closing agent told me to wait for paperwork and there is no way to back out because I bought mine foreclose or trade in.  I called 2 lawyers from posts that was on tugs and they told me state of Florida it doesn't matter if we buy new trade or old we have the same 10 days right to rescind. She also gave me the same address as the post above to mail my rescinding certified letter too.  I was worried because mine wasnt new the rescinding letter wouldn't apply to me. But turn out in Florida there no specific.  I believe nv and other states differ.


----------



## Roliat

Hi Cham,

We got exactly the same, we were told we'd get everything in the post..but at the time the closing officer took our briefcase and said he was photocopying everything and going to give it to us. Complete lies he didn't and then on the phone he said I told you you would get it in the post. Again thankfully we've found TUG...not just got to hold tight that I get a refund..which with's TUG's help I am confident we will.


----------



## cham5547

Roliat said:


> Hi Cham,
> 
> We got exactly the same, we were told we'd get everything in the post..but at the time the closing officer took our briefcase and said he was photocopying everything and going to give it to us. Complete lies he didn't and then on the phone he said I told you you would get it in the post. Again thankfully we've found TUG...not just got to hold tight that I get a refund..which with's TUG's help I am confident we will.



Im sure we will. . Ill keep you posted. I went to the westgate towncenter last sat the 16-17.  Right when I got home I knew it wasn't right since I see no contract and when I called they told me not to listen to people on the Internet. But they are good at what they do to persuade you during that tour.  Keep us posted on how yours turn out. So far I mailed a letter everyday the last 3 days and all delivered status on USPS.  So hopefully they won't try to call me and come up with more bs. Lol. But if your worried about trade in or take over time share no worried. The 10 days rescinding period include those in Florida


----------



## Roliat

Thanks Cham will keep you posted. I'm also sending a letter to the following address as I found it at the back of the plastic credit card tag they gave us with our names on it. 
The address is Westgate resorts, 7450 Sandlake Blvd, Orlando FL32819. Just incase you want to send them a letter too. I'm using UK registered mail. It basically tracks the same as UPS from the UK. As we have no contract..they don't have a leg to stand on.

Also here is the Florida statute that protects us"(1) A purchaser has the right to cancel the contract until midnight of the 10th calendar day following whichever of the following days occurs later:

(a)  The execution date; or

(b)  The day on which the purchaser received the last of all documents required to be provided to him or her, including the notice required by s. 721.02(2)(d)2., if applicable. 

This right of cancellation may not be waived by any purchaser or by any other person on behalf of the purchaser. Furthermore, no closing may occur until the cancellation period of the timeshare purchaser has expired. Any attempt to obtain a waiver of the cancellation right of the timeshare purchaser, or to hold a closing prior to the expiration of the cancellation period, is unlawful and such closing is voidable at the option of the purchaser for a period of 1 year after the expiration of the cancellation period."


----------



## theo

*Another $0.02 worth...*



cham5547 said:


> <snip> Do you know if they will email or mail me something stating my contract is canceled??? Am not worried about deposit cause I cancel check and cc right after I mailed certified mail.



The developer is under *no* legal obligation to provide you with any sort of "confirmation". Their *only* legal obligation is to cancel the contract and refund your deposit, as long as your rescission (cancellation) is properly addressed and postmarked within the applicable time period deadline defined by that particular state's law (in Florida, that's 10 days). 

Whatever you do, stay off the phone and let the law do its' work. There is no place for (and absolutely no value in) any legally meaningless phone conversation when it comes to contract matters such as this.


----------



## cham5547

Roliat said:


> Thanks Cham will keep you posted. I'm also sending a letter to the following address as I found it at the back of the plastic credit card tag they gave us with our names on it.
> The address is Westgate resorts, 7450 Sandlake Blvd, Orlando FL32819. Just incase you want to send them a letter too. I'm using UK registered mail. It basically tracks the same as UPS from the UK. As we have no contract..they don't have a leg to stand on.
> 
> Also here is the Florida statute that protects us"(1) A purchaser has the right to cancel the contract until midnight of the 10th calendar day following whichever of the following days occurs later:
> 
> (a)  The execution date; or
> 
> (b)  The day on which the purchaser received the last of all documents required to be provided to him or her, including the notice required by s. 721.02(2)(d)2., if applicable.
> 
> This right of cancellation may not be waived by any purchaser or by any other person on behalf of the purchaser. Furthermore, no closing may occur until the cancellation period of the timeshare purchaser has expired. Any attempt to obtain a waiver of the cancellation right of the timeshare purchaser, or to hold a closing prior to the expiration of the cancellation period, is unlawful and such closing is voidable at the option of the purchaser for a period of 1 year after the expiration of the cancellation period."




Thank you. Ill do that one tomorrow too. Safe than sorry. I have the one above and these also that I found through various tug thread
Central Florida investment inc
5601 windhover drive
Orlando fl 32819

Westgate palace financial department 
6145 carrier drive 
Orlando fl 32819

Westgate vacation villa 
2770 north old lake Wilson rd
Kissimee fl 34747

Glad to have found you here. We bought like you supposedly someone either foreclose or upgrade so we took over. Our location is actually the westgate palace because is cheaper.  That why I mailed one there to to be safe.  Hope it worked out for the both of us !!!


----------



## cham5547

cham5547 said:


> Thank you. Ill do that one tomorrow too. Safe than sorry. I have the one above and these also that I found through various tug thread
> Central Florida investment inc
> 5601 windhover drive
> Orlando fl 32819
> 
> Westgate palace financial department
> 6145 carrier drive
> Orlando fl 32819
> 
> Westgate vacation villa
> 2770 north old lake Wilson rd
> Kissimee fl 34747
> 
> Glad to have found you here. We bought like you supposedly someone either foreclose or upgrade so we took over. Our location is actually the westgate palace because is cheaper.  That why I mailed one there to to be safe.  Hope it worked out for the both of us !!!





Also here website I found on tugs about attorney who I consulted for free and gave me the 
Westgate resort address. Incase you want to speak to her 
[noparse]http://mytimeshareattorney(dot)com[/noparse]


----------



## theo

*You still might need a different Westgate address...*

For whatever it's worth, I have seen a Westgate corporate address cited in many recent posts regarding Westgate cancellations which I *don't* see among those assorted Westgate addresses listed directly above. 
A "search" of recent "Westgate" posts will readily disclose that additional Westgate address to you. 
I seem to recall it being in a Florida town called "Occeo" or something quite similar.


----------



## cham5547

theo said:


> The developer is under *no* legal obligation to provide you with any sort of "confirmation". Their *only* legal obligation is to cancel the contract and refund your deposit, as long as your rescission (cancellation) is properly addressed and postmarked within the applicable time period deadline defined by that particular state's law (in Florida, that's 10 days).
> 
> Whatever you do, stay off the phone and let the law do its' work. There is no place for (and absolutely no value in) any legally meaningless phone conversation when it comes to contract matters such as this.



Thank you so much!!


----------



## cham5547

theo said:


> For whatever it's worth, I have seen a Westgate coprporate address cited in many recent posts regarding cancellations which I *don't* see among those listed above here. A "search" of "Wesgate" posts will readily disclose that additional address for you. I seem to recall it being in a Florida town called "Occeo" or something quite similar.



Yes the correct address is 
Westgate resort 
2801 old winter garden rd
Ocoee fl 34761

To be safe me an my husband just send to other places on this forum. Especially the one who said the got their money back lol. Most the time they send to different places so just following them since they got there money back


----------



## cham5547

Roliat said:


> Thanks Cham will keep you posted. I'm also sending a letter to the following address as I found it at the back of the plastic credit card tag they gave us with our names on it.
> The address is Westgate resorts, 7450 Sandlake Blvd, Orlando FL32819. Just incase you want to send them a letter too. I'm using UK registered mail. It basically tracks the same as UPS from the UK. As we have no contract..they don't have a leg to stand on.
> 
> Also here is the Florida statute that protects us"(1) A purchaser has the right to cancel the contract until midnight of the 10th calendar day following whichever of the following days occurs later:
> 
> (a)  The execution date; or
> 
> (b)  The day on which the purchaser received the last of all documents required to be provided to him or her, including the notice required by s. 721.02(2)(d)2., if applicable.
> 
> This right of cancellation may not be waived by any purchaser or by any other person on behalf of the purchaser. Furthermore, no closing may occur until the cancellation period of the timeshare purchaser has expired. Any attempt to obtain a waiver of the cancellation right of the timeshare purchaser, or to hold a closing prior to the expiration of the cancellation period, is unlawful and such closing is voidable at the option of the purchaser for a period of 1 year after the expiration of the cancellation period."




Hey rolliat just being clear the addresses I have you before is just safe than sorry address. The MAIN ADDRESS is 
West gate reaper 2801 old winter garden rd
Ocoee fl 34761

Sorry I cause confusion. But I have spoken to a lawyer and ocoee address is what they give me too. But she said if I feel safer sending it to other go ahead.


----------



## Roliat

Thanks Cham,
Sent my letter to the address...and the other one as I'd stated in my letter that I would cc it their too. Sent registered, signed for post...and I can track it..so I'll know where it is...Now it's the waiting.


----------



## Roliat

Had a call from the closing/notary guy from as I'd told him we were cancelling. He said we'd lose our deposit..even though I told him about state law he came out with you signed papers for a free cruise and all kinds of junk which I said I don't and anyway makes no difference....I told him I'd spoken to a an atorney and the state attorneys department and he said they are just telling you this so you will have to hire them and pay them..and Siegel will have his lawyers on the case and it will take 8 months for you to get you money back adn you have to pay all the attorneys fees. At this point I said don't ever call me and put the phone down....


----------



## theo

*Don't get bamboozled here...*



Roliat said:


> Had a call from the closing/notary guy from as I'd told him we were cancelling. He said we'd lose our deposit..even though I told him about state law he came out with you signed papers for a free cruise and all kinds of junk which I said I don't and anyway makes no difference....I told him I'd spoken to a an atorney and the state attorneys department and he said they are just telling you this so you will have to hire them and pay them..and Siegel will have his lawyers on the case and it will take 8 months for you to get you money back adn you have to pay all the attorneys fees. At this point I said don't ever call me and put the phone down....



Frankly, it was a very bad idea to have engaged in any (legally meaningless) phone conversation *at all* with these parasites. They rely heavily on greed, guilt, fear and intimidation (or any imaginable combination thereof) as operating tactics to "sell" and they are likely much better at all those things than you (...and /or most other decent people) might be.

Just like the contract itself, "...if it ain't in witing, then it doesn't exist at all".  Your *sole* focus should be on precisely fulfilling the legal requirements of a valid contract recisssion, in writing  --- and doing so within the applicable state law deadline. If you successfully accomplish that much, then it doesn't matter one bit what these parasites might have to say. Whatever they might say, hope or think is *always* subordinate to applicable state law and they will have absolutely *no* other option than to cancel your contract and issue you a full refund. Period, amen. 

Stick to your guns, effect the rescission properly --- *and stay off the phone!*


----------



## theo

Roliat said:


> Thanks Cham,
> Sent my letter to the address...and the other one as I'd stated in my letter that I would cc it their too. Sent *registered*, signed for post...and I can track it..so I'll know where it is...Now it's the waiting.



I hope that you mean "certified" instead of "registered"? What you ultimately need is documentary proof in hand of actual *USPS postmark date* to be able to produce later, if necessary --- anything and everything else (including "tracking" and /or signature receipt) is considerably less important.


----------



## Passepartout

Roliat said:


> Had a call from the closing/notary guy from as I'd told him we were cancelling.
> 
> I said don't ever call me and put the phone down....



Well, at least you know they got your rescission letter. If you should (hopefully not) answer another call from those weasels, just say," I am rescinding and won't talk to you". And hang up.


----------



## Roliat

Hi Theo..registered in the UK is the same as certified in the US as we get proof of postage with the date and to which address. So I basically have a certified slip that states I posted to them on the date..and the post office also hold evidence of this.
I spoke to an attorney yesterday and was told as long as I hold the evidence of postage it's all I need. I just wanted to make sure I got a signature at the other end..which will prove they received it in the event that they come back and say never did....a bit of a belt and braces approach.


----------



## LannyPC

cham5547 said:


> They even used my kids as excuse.  " Do I want to make them happy and give them a good future ".



If only you could read the posts and threads that come on these boards seemingly on a weekly basis from "kids" who are basically cursing out their parents for leaving them a worthless timeshare....


----------



## cham5547

Hey everyone. We did it contract is CANCELED!!!  Thank you so much to everyone we saved 12k. We mailed letter march 18 certified. We had alot calls from unknown answer of course with tugs advice we didnt pick up. There was no voicemail left either. On march 30 we got letter from west gate stating they were sorry we cancel but they will charge us 50$ if we don't send package back.  Which we did btw because it cost is 30$ to send it back. So instead calling we sent them another certified mail with copy of receipt etc to them that we did mailed it etc and bold large prints. WE ARE STILL recinding.   But can't thank this forum enough.  12k hugs to everyone who helped and posted comment to help others.  Btw to Rolliat glad to know they got your letter.  Congrats!!!


----------



## cham5547

LannyPC said:


> If only you could read the posts and threads that come on these boards seemingly on a weekly basis from "kids" who are basically cursing out their parents for leaving them a worthless timeshare....



I wish I did find this site sooner. . But better late than never.


----------



## cham5547

Roliat said:


> Had a call from the closing/notary guy from as I'd told him we were cancelling. He said we'd lose our deposit..even though I told him about state law he came out with you signed papers for a free cruise and all kinds of junk which I said I don't and anyway makes no difference....I told him I'd spoken to a an atorney and the state attorneys department and he said they are just telling you this so you will have to hire them and pay them..and Siegel will have his lawyers on the case and it will take 8 months for you to get you money back adn you have to pay all the attorneys fees. At this point I said don't ever call me and put the phone down....



Congrats rolliat!!!  I also got a letter 2 weeks later that it was cancel but I owe them 50$ for not sending package back. Which I did lol. These people will do anything for money. But I listen to tugs and did not pick up any unknown calls  I did certified another letter back to them with proof I paid 30$ shipping due to the package.  I hope they will finally leave you And me alone.  . Cheers to that !!


----------



## dgase11

What did your letter say that you sent to westgate?
I need to send a letter to thEM


----------



## dgase11

cham5547 said:


> Congrats rolliat!!!  I also got a letter 2 weeks later that it was cancel but I owe them 50$ for not sending package back. Which I did lol. These people will do anything for money. But I listen to tugs and did not pick up any unknown calls  I did certified another letter back to them with proof I paid 30$ shipping due to the package.  I hope they will finally leave you And me alone.  . Cheers to that !!




what did the letter say that you sent to westgate?
i need to send one to them.


----------



## DeniseM

dgase11 said:


> what did the letter say that you sent to westgate?
> i need to send one to them.



There is a sample letter here:  http://tug2.net/timeshare_advice/cancel_timeshare_purchase.html


----------



## Passepartout

dgase11 said:


> What did your letter say that you sent to westgate?
> I need to send a letter to thEM



It doesn't have to be anything formal or fancy:

Dear Westgate,

I/We wish to cancel contract #XXXXX-XXX dated April__ 2013. Please credit any funds charged to us. Your packet will we returned under separate cover.

Signed_____________ and _______________

The important thing is to have it postmarked within the time period allowed. (usually 10 days) We usually suggest you send it certified with returned receipt.

Do not answer the phone from them. They WILL try to call and either make you offers you can't refuse or delay you past the rescission period.

Good luck, and Welcome to TUG.

Jim


----------



## dgase11

passepartout said:


> it doesn't have to be anything formal or fance:
> 
> Dear westgate,
> 
> i/we wish to cancel contract #xxxxx-xxx dated april__ 2013. Please credit any funds charged to us. Your packet will we returned under separate cover.
> 
> Signed_____________ and _______________
> 
> the important thing is to have it postmarked within the time period allowed. (usually 10 days) we usually suggest you send it certified with returned receipt.
> 
> Do not answer the phone from them. They will try to call and either make you offers you can't refuse or delay you past the rescission period.
> 
> Good luck, and welcome to tug.
> 
> Jim



you guys are great


----------



## dgase11

dgase11 said:


> you guys are great




does anyone have a phone # for westgate costomer service?


----------



## dgase11

DeniseM said:


> There is a sample letter here:  http://tug2.net/timeshare_advice/cancel_timeshare_purchase.html



it says to send a copy of the main page of the contract.
is this the contract for purchase and sale page?
or the warranty deed page?


----------



## dgase11

Passepartout said:


> It doesn't have to be anything formal or fancy:
> 
> Dear Westgate,
> 
> I/We wish to cancel contract #XXXXX-XXX dated April__ 2013. Please credit any funds charged to us. Your packet will we returned under separate cover.
> 
> Signed_____________ and _______________
> 
> The important thing is to have it postmarked within the time period allowed. (usually 10 days) We usually suggest you send it certified with returned receipt.
> 
> Do not answer the phone from them. They WILL try to call and either make you offers you can't refuse or delay you past the rescission period.
> 
> Good luck, and Welcome to TUG.
> 
> Jim




the contract # is that the # in the top left corner of almost every page?


----------



## Passepartout

dgase11 said:


> does anyone have a phone # for westgate costomer service?



Don't call them. It won't help anything.


----------



## Passepartout

dgase11 said:


> it says to send a copy of the main page of the contract.
> is this the contract for purchase and sale page?
> or the warranty deed page?



This one.....


----------



## dgase11

Passepartout said:


> This one.....



ok thanks what about the contract #


----------



## dgase11

Passepartout said:


> Don't call them. It won't help anything.



do i just need to send my letter to 

WESTGATE RESORTS L.T.D
2801 OLD WINTER GARDEN RD.
OCOEE, FL.   34761

AND KNOW ONE ELSE OR DO I NEED TO SEND MORE LETTERS OR MORE THAN ONE LETTER TO THIS PLACE?


----------



## TUGBrian

what does it list in your contract for the cancellation instructions?  if it lists a separate address, send to both!  (its only an extra 50 cents to send a separate letter saving you thousands of dollars)


----------



## theo

*Good one!*



dgase11 said:


> does anyone have a phone # for westgate customer service?



:hysterical: I admire your great sense of humor. Westgate is entirely unfamiliar with even the fundamental *concept* of "customer service", let alone have an actual department or phone number for it...

That point aside however, I strongly recommend that you *stay off the phone* on this matter. There is *no* good that can possibly come out of (legally meaningless) telephone conversation in a contract matter with people who have a vested interest in *not* helping you in *any* way to cancel the purchase in the first place.

Just follow the cancellation instructions already provided to you at the time of contract execution and submit your cancellation --- on time and in writing. The law, which is on your side here, will ensure that Westgate meets their legal obligation to cancel the contract and refund any and all deposit money paid.


----------



## cham5547

dgase11 said:


> do i just need to send my letter to
> 
> WESTGATE RESORTS L.T.D
> 2801 OLD WINTER GARDEN RD.
> OCOEE, FL.   34761
> 
> AND KNOW ONE ELSE OR DO I NEED TO SEND MORE LETTERS OR MORE THAN ONE LETTER TO THIS PLACE?




Hello dgass 11.  That's the only address you need to send to.  Ive talk to 2 lawyers that confirm that address.  Your letter posted above will be great.  Make sure to list your contract number and certify your letter.  ALSO MAIL EVERYTHING THEY GIVE YOU BACK THEY WILL ASK YOU TO RETURN IT OR THEY WILL CHARGE YOU.  Keep track of your usps reciept as proof you sent the rescinding letter and package back.  Mine cost roughly around 30$ to send everything back.  DO NOT CALL OR PICK UP THE PHONE!!!  I got my cancellation letter 2 week after i certified my first mail.  GOOD LUCK!!


----------



## cham5547

dgase11 said:


> what did the letter say that you sent to westgate?
> i need to send one to them.



All you really need is a statement saying your rescinding with the date you purchase and contract number  but here is how i wrote mine in case you want an example

Date( make sure it same day you certified mail)

To whom it may concern

We John smith and Jane smith are exercising our legal rights to rescind or cancel our contract signed on (date) to purchase time share known as (your time share name and address)

contract number
bldg/unit number
week of your timeshare

We expect full refund of $$$ for the down payment and please do not make any charges to our

 credit card.

Under Florida law 721.06, we are in compliance with the 10 day grace period, and having sent this via certified mail, without penalty, we are no longer owner of this property and the deed/contract is officially null and void



sincerely 

( all your signature)



thank once again


----------



## dgase11

cham5547 said:


> All you really need is a statement saying your rescinding with the date you purchase and contract number  but here is how i wrote mine in case you want an example
> 
> Date( make sure it same day you certified mail)
> 
> To whom it may concern
> 
> We John smith and Jane smith are exercising our legal rights to rescind or cancel our contract signed on (date) to purchase time share known as (your time share name and address)
> 
> contract number
> bldg/unit number
> week of your timeshare
> 
> We expect full refund of $$$ for the down payment and please do not make any charges to our
> 
> credit card.
> 
> Under Florida law 721.06, we are in compliance with the 10 day grace period, and having sent this via certified mail, without penalty, we are no longer owner of this property and the deed/contract is officially null and void
> 
> 
> 
> sincerely
> 
> ( all your signature)
> 
> 
> 
> thank once again



i can not fined the contract number #  
there is a # at the top left of almost every page that is the same
it has 10# - and 3 more # is that the contract number?


----------



## Passepartout

dgase11 said:


> i can not fined the contract number #
> there is a # at the top left of almost every page that is the same
> it has 10# - and 3 more # is that the contract number?



Put 'em ALL in the letter and GET IT POSTMARKED! Time isn't on your side.


----------



## dgase11

Passepartout said:


> Put 'em ALL in the letter and GET IT POSTMARKED! Time isn't on your side.



INDID SEND A COPY OF THE  contract for purchase and sale page WITH THE LETTER.
I SENT IT TODAY.


----------



## dgase11

passepartout said:


> put 'em all in the letter and get it postmarked! Time isn't on your side.



i found the contract # it was on the 
respa servicing disclosure statement page
it looks somthing  like this  1212121212-123
this same # is on every page at the top left corner
what is confusing is that the same # is file # the loan # 
and only on that one page it says contract # i hope i got the correct #

IS THIS THE CORRECT #?


----------



## Roliat

Thanks everyone for all your help and advise...it's been such a great deal of support.
Here is my update...with the similarities to Cham.
Early last week I got another call from the notary office we had dealt with telling me a letter was on it's way telling me I would not be getting a refund..I said fine...but he insisted that I should call him as soon as I received my letter and insisted I take down his number so he could help me as he was on my side...he had said this previously. I told him to stick his number where the sun doesn't shine..
Anyway 2 days letter I get a call from head office...they want proof of when I sent the letter...they guy was pretty good to be honest. I emailed it to him and within 30 mins had another call to say, I would get a full refund...and an email to saying the same in the next 21 days.
So dgase11, just get that letter out to them and make sure you keep proof of postage. Don't spk to anyone as they will try and scare you as a stalling tactic. and good luck.


----------



## theo

*Stay focused...*

Although it grows tiresome to repeat this mantra over and over again, the point apparently requires continual reinforcement --- *stay off the phone!* when it comes to matters of contract rescission.

The law is on your side --- the sales representatives are not. You have the unquestionable legal right to rescind (cancel) your timeshare purchase contract within the time frame provided by that particular state's applicable law. The sales people (and those associated with them in any way) will say virtually *anything* to attempt to delay or prevent you from exercising that right to cancel, in order to salvage their sale.

Stay focused, submit the cancellation in writing and on time and skip the (completely meaningless, legally speaking) phone conversations. The law is your friend. In this matter, the telephone is *not*.


----------



## cham5547

dgase11 said:


> i can not fined the contract number #
> there is a # at the top left of almost every page that is the same
> it has 10# - and 3 more # is that the contract number?




Yes mine is 10-3 numbers


----------



## Roliat

Yep Theo is absolutely right...however I have had more conversations with these leeches than I should..but I think I enjoy listening to the drivel they spout..it's frankly amazing that they even think up such silly things to say when as Theo states the Law is on your side.
I like it best when I can make funny remarks at them...such as have they ever read a dictionary because sometimes they sentences they spout don't make sense. Then they contradict themselves...or make things up...on one call the guy said you can't cancel because you've booked a cruise...I just had to laugh and say...where am I going...so it's entertaining...but AVOID speaking to them at all costs.


----------



## LynnZ

*Need Help for Rescinding contract from Timeshare Liquidators Las Vagas*

We signed contract to buy Tanglewood Resot Located in PA from Timeshare Liquidators LLC, 1050 E Flamingo Rd, Ste N337, Las Vegas, NV. on 03/25/13. 
Before purchaseing, Sale people logined to RCI exchanged website to show us that only cost 9000points to get Cancun Mexico resort. We were told by sale that if we decide to not use our week, just call RCI customer service to get the value of our unit, then we can donate to charity to get tax beniefit. We were told that HOA has never been changed since last 4 yeear. ( we just called resort to verfy, was told HOA has increased 4 % from 2012 to 2013). Based on this misinformations, we got this: 29500 points, HOA fee $768, Purchase price $5868 (including closing cost). 
We send to wroten notice to rescinding contract by fedex as well as to give it to the general manager on 03/26/13. but we were told that this is resale contract was exempet Neveda ressicion law. On the paper shown ALL SALE is Final. (but they never explained us that we agreed to waive the right of recession during process).
We paid full amount to this contract by american express credit card. Total $5868+$768 Firstyear HOA (Dispute charge in progress).
We know we made big mistake. In order to get of the contract, we even offer to give TLC $2000 for compnsation to rescinding contract. But they are too greedy to reject offer. We may seeking legal action at this point in order to stop this kind of scam to innocent people. 
Any help for this will be appreciated.


----------



## Passepartout

LynnZ said:


> we were told that this is resale contract was exempet Neveda ressicion law. On the paper shown ALL SALE is Final.



Yup. This is true. Everything we have seen on this is that you bought a resale contract and they are exempt in Nevada. We have not heard from anyone who has successfully rescinded a resale purchase in Nevada. Is it morally deficient? Yup. Do they prey on the uninformed people on vacation who are likely to buy without researching? Yup. That's why they opened up shop in Nevada, and from what we've seen they sell off-season, smaller resorts and point packages that are too small to be usable. There are indeed 9000 point 'Last Calls' from RCI, but they are generally 'leftovers' to book 30 days before move-in. Not 1st class resorts in prime locations. Once in a while you DO get lucky, though. And there is no way to turn your points back to RCI for any 'tax benefit' No such thing.

I'm sorry to say this, but it appears that you are a timeshare owner. Most often we tell people to stay around TUG and learn how to make use of what they bought. In your case, if you don't want to actually use the week you bought, you will have to add to the points by either just vacationing every other year (points DO carry over to the next year) and you can borrow from the NEXT use year if the MF is paid. Or you can buy another points package (like on eBay) and add to your annual stash.

We wish you had researched this before you bought, but with the salesman's help, you were took. Sorry. Welcome to TUG. If it's any consolation, many of us bought at full freight from the developer at a much higher price than your resale purchase.

Jim


----------



## tschwa2

Timeshare Liquidators seem to be a really sleazy operation that takes advantage of the Nevada law.  Check with Pennsylvania (since that is where the timeshare is located) and see if there rescission laws would also apply.  You don't happen to live in Florida do you?  I believe Florida's rescission laws come into play if either the buyer or seller live/ are located in Florida or if the TS is located in Florida.  Since Timeshare Liquidators only seems to sell Nevada properties and Tanglewood points, they probably know that they are only covered by the Nevada law.  

Apparently in Nevada resales (acquired from defaults or through an HOA) don't qualify for the normal rescission/cool off period.  This company takes advantage of buyers and tells lies and half truths and then has the buyers sign that the sale is final and that only what is written in the contract and not any verbal promises are the full extent of what you are agreeing to.  You should contact the AG and real estate commission   in Nevada and complain- it shouldn't do anything but if they get enough complaints even though the company is basing their business on the wording but probably not intent they may step in.  Really what you will probably need to do is get a lawyer and prove fraud or take it as a very expensive lesson to never sign for anything without reading and understanding the complete contract and get the answers to any questions in writing and added to the contract.  

You should also post your story on as many boards as possible to warn people to stay away from this company.  Also write to the resort where you purchased to tell them how you were deceived and how unhappy you are.  They also work with Westgate resorts and I think writing to Westgate would be a complete waste of time as they also do the same thing in Nevada.  Tanglewood might be different and may be able to pressure Timeshare Liquidators to refund you money.


----------



## LynnZ

Thank you so much to tschwa2 for the usful advises! We took it as lesson.  Just like your said, wish my lesson can  warn people to stay away Timeshare Liquidators LLC.

Reviewed one document we signed "Limited Durable Power Attorney",  Said that we (Grantors)"appoint Stan Mullis as Grantor true and lawful attorney in fact". We did not even see him during whole sale peroid and formally acknowledged before a notary public. But TLC on site Notary Public, Bou Chaalan just asked us to sign that document.  After we requested to cancle contract, we just knew Stan Mullis is the owner of this business. He never had any contact with us.


----------



## LynnZ

Thank you very much, Jim!


----------



## theo

*An observation...*



LynnZ said:


> <snip> Reviewed one document we signed "Limited Durable Power Attorney",  Said that we (Grantors)"appoint Stan Mullis as Grantor true and lawful attorney in fact". We did not even see him during whole sale peroid and formally acknowledged before a notary public. But TLC on site Notary Public, Bou Chaalan just asked us to sign that document.  After we requested to cancle contract, we just knew Stan Mullis is the owner of this business. He never had any contact with us.



Unfortunately, *any* authorized representative of this Stan Mullis' company could (and apparently did) act on his behalf.  He does not need to have made a personal appearance himself, so working that particular "angle" won't help you at all if you try to initiate a  (almost certainly futile) legal challenge regarding this purchase.


----------



## LannyPC

Well, now that you are, I'm assuming, officially an owner of this timeshare package, watch out for the buzzards who will start calling or e-mailing you with crazy-sounding promises such as "Let us cancel your mortgage, end your timeshare agreement, eliminate your MFs, sell your package for mega-bucks, etc.". 

They'll promise you these wonderful things if you pay them a handsome sum of an upfront fee and then they'll do nothing for you except disappear with your money.


----------



## LynnZ

Thank you Theo! Do you know any  lawer who is good at this field and can practice in Neveda can help my case. 
I just want to do something for this matter to warn people to stay away Timeshare Liquidators LLC located in Las Vegas. This company takes advantage of buyers and tells lies and half truths and then has the buyers sign that the sale is final and that only what is written in the contract and not any verbal promises are the full extent of what you are agreeing to.


----------



## Passepartout

LynnZ, It's unlikely that any amount of lawyering will stop these thieves from doing what they do. That's why they set up their business in Nevada. You can spend as much as you spent on the TS on a lawsuit, and all the seller has to produce is a piece of paper with your signature or initials that says "All Sales Final", and you're sunk. To help get the word out, join TUG and shout it from the rooftops!

If it's any consolation, I spent almost as much as you did for my RCI Points TS (resale) 7-8 years ago when that was about the going price. The only place you are really behind the value curve is in the MF/point ratio. Around TUG, we try to shoot for a ratio of about $.01 per RCI Point. That would give you a preferred MF of about $300/yr, and yours is more than twice that. Still not the end of the world if you have enough vacation time and/or can travel off-season and can make use of RCI Last Calls and Instant Exchanges. (Study the Exchanging, and Point System TUG Forums) In order to get the most out of a point membership that you will have to be exchanging to get value from, I'd suggest joining TUG ($15) to give access to the thousands of resort reviews, so you can see reviews by TUGgers for places you might want to visit. Like the one in Cancun, Mexico that impressed you enough in the sales presentation to cause you to buy.

Good Luck with your trying to rescind, but from our experience here, the odds are not on your side- even though what you experienced is borderline fraud. 

We're on your side, and Welcome to TUG.

Jim


----------



## LynnZ

Thanks, Jim


----------



## acosme15

Hi to all. 

I purchase a Westgate timeshare yesterday May 11 in Miami for a one room villa in Orlando and want to cancelled after reading this forum. The problem is I lost the folder Westgate gave me with all the documentation after I left a Taxi. I only have the card they gave me that include:

Westgate Villas
My name
Unit/Week: 203/14
Owner since: 2013
Number: 10 digit

I want to send the letter tomorrow but everyone's said that the contract number is 10 digits - 3 digits. I only have the 10 digit number. Please help


----------



## Roliat

Hi,

Don't worry you only need the 10 digit Customer Number. Thats all I had when I revoked in March. Send it to the address below. Make sure you get a proof of posting receipt and that should be it. I received a call from their head office asking if I had proof of when I had posted as I posted my letter from the UK. I simply scanned the receipt which had the date on it and emailed it to them. They gave me a full refund minus $50 for the documentation wallet which would have cost me about the same to send over. No questions asked. Best of luck
Address is
Westgate Resorts
Corporate Headquarters
2801 Old Winter Garden Rd
Ocoee, FL 34761


----------



## acosme15

Roliat said:


> Hi,
> 
> Don't worry you only need the 10 digit Customer Number. Thats all I had when I revoked in March. Send it to the address below. Make sure you get a proof of posting receipt and that should be it. I received a call from their head office asking if I had proof of when I had posted as I posted my letter from the UK. I simply scanned the receipt which had the date on it and emailed it to them. They gave me a full refund minus $50 for the documentation wallet which would have cost me about the same to send over. No questions asked. Best of luck
> Address is
> Westgate Resorts
> Corporate Headquarters
> 2801 Old Winter Garden Rd
> Ocoee, FL 34761



Thanks for the response. I may have another issue. My wife just told me that there were some documentation we signed that the Date was already pre-printed in computer and had the date May 10 and we signed May 11. There were some other documents that we signed and put the date May 11. 

Can this be an issue since I dont have any document copy?


----------



## Passepartout

acosme15 said:


> Thanks for the response. I may have another issue. My wife just told me that there were some documentation we signed that the Date was already pre-printed in computer and had the date May 10 and we signed May 11. There were some other documents that we signed and put the date May 11.
> 
> Can this be an issue since I dont have any document copy?



It won't be an issue as long as your rescision letter is postmarked by 5/15.


----------



## acosme15

Should I send the original letter and stays with a copy. Or send a copy and stay with original.


----------



## theo

*The clock is ticking...*



acosme15 said:


> Should I send the original letter and stays with a copy. Or send a copy and stay with original.



The letter of rescission which the developer receives should bear your *original signature* (as well as that of your spouse, since you both signed the contract).

Keep photocopies of everything you send  and *don't* lose the date-stamped certified mail receipt which you will get from USPS; this date-stamped receipt is your documentary proof of date of mailing. It does not matter when the weasels receive your letter or when (...or even if) they sign for its' receipt. All that really matters in the end is that you have your cancellation letter *postmarked* before the legal rescission time period expires --- and that you can *prove* having done so, if that proof should later become necessary (i.e., if Westgate ever unwisely tried to challenge the timeliness / validity of your properly executed cancellation).


----------



## acosme15

I just send the certified mail. I feel great now. Thank you so much to this forum!!


----------

